# Let's talk sub 1,500g fixed gear wheelsets! Whar are the options?



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

For the people that have a combined bike+rider weight < 150lbs, and won't be going to the track or doing stunts.

What options are there to get a sub 1,500 gram wheel set? Part of the problem seems to be finding fixed hubs that are light and low spoke count. I was thinking 20h front and 24h rear.

Are there any companies that sell a complete product like this? It seems like even using a light rim and hub combo will not make the wheel set below 1.5 KG if you then use 32 spokes...

I haven't actually weighed my Alex DA22 rims + Surly hubs yet... I'm guessing they're easily over 2KG... The Surly hubs seem good, except for the lack of a low spoke count option.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Try using a modern (light) set of wheels, then get a part called the "Surley Fixer" It will allow you to thread your fixed or S.S. cog to it. I have an older pair of Rolfs that weigh under 1500g that I'm going to attempt this with.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah but I have a frame with 120mm rear spacing...


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

jasonwells4 said:


> Yeah but I have a frame with 120mm rear spacing...


Steel is real for a reason. Stretch 'em.


----------



## never_enough (Aug 31, 2009)

built a wheelset with these way back when for a customer. prep was a pain but he beat the snot out of them and had no complaints.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I asked at one of the shops by me and they said they could build some 28 spoke wheels for around $700 that would be 1200g to 1300g. I don't need that light or expensive though.

He was recommending DT swiss rims and spokes and Dura Ace hubs...

He was saying it would be a bad idea to go with 20H front and 24H rear on handbuilt wheels...


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

*WIth a Surly fixxer,*



jasonwells4 said:


> Yeah but I have a frame with 120mm rear spacing...


With a surly fixxer you can choose the width of the hub.

if you check it out you will see that they have spacer options for 135mm, 130mm and 120mm.

Just so that you know, there are options if you want to build up a lightweight FG wheelset. any rims will do, and you want to find low flange hubs (easy for front).


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's what I've found for a potential parts list:

DT Swiss RR 1.1 Rims 28h: 415g
Dura Ace 7710 28h Track Hubs: 203g
DT Swiss Alloy Nipples: 24.5g
DT Revolution Spokes: 236g

So that comes to: 1496.5g in theory. I guess the only thing left that could save weight is to find lighter hubs...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That will make a sweet wheelset....Any idea of the build cost?


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

It would be $471.04 shipped for the parts from Universal Cycles.

I sent an email to bicycle wheel warehouse but they haven't responded yet...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jasonwells4 said:


> It would be $471.04 shipped for the parts from Universal Cycles.
> 
> I sent an email to bicycle wheel warehouse but they haven't responded yet...



that's cheaper than I thought,.....


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

jasonwells4 said:


> Here's what I've found for a potential parts list:
> 
> DT Swiss RR 1.1 Rims 28h: 415g
> Dura Ace 7710 28h Track Hubs: 203g
> ...


Aught to be able to find lighter rims, too. I have some 29er MTB rims that weigh less than 415g.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmmm, a Dura Ace front road hub weighs 78g less than a Dura Ace front track hub...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jasonwells4 said:


> Hmmm, a Dura Ace front road hub weighs 78g less than a Dura Ace front track hub...



It probably does but make sure the weight includes a skewer


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think the Dura Ace Front road hub would actually be 184g with the skewer...

The weird thing is that the track hub says the 203g weight rating is also without skewer... So Does that mean they don't include the axle or nuts??? That seems unlikely.

If the front wheel has a quick release, it would be good to use on the geared bike too...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jasonwells4 said:


> He was saying it would be a bad idea to go with 20H front and 24H rear on handbuilt wheels...


why? what's your weight?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jasonwells4 said:


> Here's what I've found for a potential parts list:
> 
> DT Swiss RR 1.1 Rims 28h: 415g
> Dura Ace 7710 28h Track Hubs: 203g
> ...


*KinLin Rim Niobium XR-200 390 avg
*


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> why? what's your weight?


135 lb


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*light fixed wheels*



jasonwells4 said:


> 135 lb


at your weight, 20/24 is no problem. you could use AmClassic hubs.

idea's in link:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=539905


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

totally_fixxated said:


> at your weight, 20/24 is no problem. you could use AmClassic hubs.
> 
> idea's in link:
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=539905


That is interesting. But since American Classic hubs only come in 20H F and 24H R, it seems like I would need to use a heavier rim than if I use 24 H F Dura Ace Road and 28 H R Dura Ace Track, or F & R Dura Ace Track...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jasonwells4 said:


> 135 lb


20/24 will be no issue.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright, I have read that the Kinlin XR200 rim should be at least 24f/28r spoke count unless the rider is under 120 lbs.

So to me, that means you can not use the American Classic hubs with the kinlin XR200 rim unless you are under 120 lbs.

So, I'm thinking Dura Ace Track rear 28h and since Dura Ace Track front hub only seems to come in 28h and 32h, I would have to use the Dura Ace road hub for the front if I want to do 24h. But the Dura Ace road hub costs more money, and I'm not sure it's worth it for this situation. I would pay $70 more for the road hub to save about 30 grams, and then they wouldn't match... hmmm...


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Kinlin XR-200 Rims 28h: 390g
Dura Ace 7710 28h Track Hubs: 203g
DT Swiss Alloy Nipples: 24.5g
DT Revolution Spokes: 236g

1446.5 grams total.

Anyone have experience with DT Revolution 1.8/1.5 spokes?


----------

